# How do I remove Browser Bookmarks?



## Shirelda (Aug 22, 2010)

I bookmarked a couple of internet sites and would like to remove them. I can't seem to figure out how to do this.

HELP!!!


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

It's in the User Guide:
"You can remove a bookmark by going to your Bookmarks list and using the 5-way controller to navigate to the item that you want to delete. Navigate the 5-way left to display "delete bookmark." Press the 5-way and the site will be deleted from your Bookmarks. From the Bookmarks list, navigating the 5-way to the right lets you edit the name of the bookmark."


----------



## laziela (Oct 13, 2010)

I just connect my kindle to my pc, go to documents and delete the clippings folder.  When I add a new note a new clipping folder comes back.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

laziela said:


> I just connect my kindle to my pc, go to documents and delete the clippings folder. When I add a new note a new clipping folder comes back.


First, the OP was talking about browser bookmarks, not book bookmarks.

Second, deleting "My Clippings" does not delete the actual bookmark in a book. It only deletes a copy of a note containing info about the bookmark.

"My Clippings" is an extra copy of bookmarks, notes, and highlights, in .txt form, not the actual stored bookmark, note or highlight. Those are kept in each book's .mbp file.

Also, "My Clippings" is a file, not a folder.


----------

